# Feelings of doom



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess many of us have had the feeling that some thing is not right cannot put a finger on it but there it is lingering so much so i have to go and check email phone even wait for the post to arrive it is just telling me not hearing voices just a deep feeling some thing is not right what do you guys think


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I got nothing dude, been dealing with this most of my adult life just about every day


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Go to a doctor for your anxiety. Or a therapist. Find out what is triggering your anxiety. It's got to be something.


----------

